# Metronidazole



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Is the removal of metro after treatment necessary? If yes, then why. It is not supposed to be detrimental to the bb and
if doing regular water changes, it should eventually be gone without having to use carbon.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not necessary. It disperses on it's own in a day or so anyway.


----------



## ScoobyDoo27 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is a medicine to help cure a sunken stomach, correct? Where is the best place to get this? I've googled it with not much luck.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Seachem makes it. My fish still have acne.


----------



## ScoobyDoo27 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mind sharing where you got it? I'm guessing it's something I'm going to have to buy online?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Even though a quick google of the product will get you where you need to be......Ebay is where I purchased it. :?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Often metronidazole is sold under various names by different companies e.g. "Fish Zole" or "Metroplex." Just look at the ingredients. This does tend to be one not commonly carried at LFS - so usually you do have to order online. It's usually about 60% cheaper online anyway.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Aquabid by mvp is cheapest I found.


----------



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

You can buy it for half the price from Kens........just a FYI ....... http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-suppli ... owder.html



gverde said:


> Aquabid by mvp is cheapest I found.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Scully where the heck is anyone gonna use 100 grams ? That's allot of bloat-bacteria-acne to treat.


----------



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

Lets see, if you only have a large tank and no hospital tank you will need that much to treat the whole tank several times.........If my fish show symptoms of bloat (sunken stomachs) I treat the whole tank...........plus at that price why wouldn't you get the most for your money, not like it has an exasperation date.



smitty814 said:


> Scully where the heck is anyone gonna use 100 grams ? That's allot of bloat-bacteria-acne to treat.


----------



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't think I'm the only one who treats the whole tank when fish show signs of bloat. And if you have a vary large tank plan on using plenty.

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=271378


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I think treating or dosing the whole tank is a waste of a costly drug and may interfere with the bb. I prefer to soak their food and feed directly. This way the metro doesn't have a chance to break down and is more effective.
As for lasting when purchased in quanity. Metro is light sensitive and like most things will break down in time IMO


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Ingested metro is the preferred method. Of course when a fish isn't eating, treating in a smaller hospital tank is the better choice. Metronidazole has no effect on ammonia or nitrite oxidizing bacteria.


----------



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

I has some sort of parasite in my 55 gallon, most of the fish not eating and starting to get sunken stomachs. Too late to medicate food. Dosed them for two weeks and did WC every 4th day and voila fish recovered. The price for the that amount was the best deal around, plus it was the smaller size, I could have got 500 grams.........lol........smaller allotments would have cost the same from e-bay. No nitrate surges and didn't harm my BB.


----------

